# Lost gear 6/18 Lower Dolores Stateliness Rapid



## dylansinclair (Jun 9, 2016)

Hey all!

Got pinned on a rock a ways into Stateline rapid and had to toss out gear that we weren't able to recover most of this weekend. We just got a call from World Wide River Expeditions in Moab that a friends dry bag with ID and wallet was found today so stuff should be washing into the daily if it isn't stuck up on the Dolores still. Dry bags mostly had an ID or wallet so should be easy to ID, also missing 2 6gal tan water jugs, 1 propane tank, 1 black food bin, yellow and a gray paco pad, and 4 blue/yellow oars and 1 black one all carlyle. A gray patagonia dry duffle and another smaller dry bag hold 2 folks ID etc and would be awesome if showed up, but for now we will take the small win that something showed up at all!

Thanks all, have a good week.


----------



## joshmunson (Aug 5, 2015)

Dylan,
We ran Gateway down to Dewey and may have found some of your fear. What kind of water jug was it? What brand and size sleeping pad?
Josh Munson
Dolores River Boating Advocates


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## dylansinclair (Jun 9, 2016)

Hey Josh! Thanks so much for checking: the missing 2 water jugs are the big khaki ones with screwable air valves (I don't know the brand, I'll ask my friends since it's his). There was a carbon fiber propane tank, groover ammo can and seat (I hope no one bothers to save this for us, but it was clean so if you saw it it shouldn't be gross! haha), and we lucked out and recovered one paco, but are still missing the yellow thick one with red straps. Hope you guys had a great float and thanks for reaching out! We are off to float the Chama for the weekend!

-The yellow paco pad from jacks plastic welding was the thickest kind (silverback or grande or something. It's 2in thick whichever it was)

-My friend says his water jug was "scepter" brand

Feel free to call me if it's easier too and thanks again!
208-596-9333 Dylan Sinclair


----------

